# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Eto’o trở thành cầu thủ nhận lương cao nhất thế giới

## Lucian

*Eto’o trở thành cầu thủ nhận lương cao nhất thế giới*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Theo những thông tin mới nhất, siêu sao người Cameroon đã chính thức chia tay với Inter Milan để đầu quân cho “gã trọc phú” nước Nga Anzhi Makhachkala theo một bản hợp đồng có thời hạn 3 năm. Mức phí chuyển nhượng mà Anzhi phải trả cho Nerazzuri vào khoảng 27-30 triệu euro.*

Sau nhiều nỗ lực đàm phán cũng như trả giá, cuối cùng thì “gã nhà giàu” Anzhi cũng đã chính thức chiêu mộ được Samuel Eto’o từ Inter Milan. Ở tuổi 30, có lẽ quyết định bán cựu tiền đạo Barca là một bước đi khôn ngoan của đội chủ sân Giuseppe Meazza bởi nó sẽ giúp ngân quỹ của họ tiết kiệm được những 99 triệu euro trong 3 năm tới.


Eto’o đã chính thức nói lời chia tay với sân Giuseppe Meazza sau 2 năm gắn bó

Thông tin này đã được CLB đến từ xứ bạch dương xác nhận trên trang chủ của mình: “Một thỏa thuận giữa Anzhi và Inter về vụ chuyển nhượng Samuel Eto’o đã được hai bên thông qua. Các khoản phí phải trả cũng đã được thống nhất.

Chúng tôi muốn gửi lời cảm ơn đến Inter vì thái độ chuyên nghiệp và hợp tác của họ trong suốt quá trình đàm phán. Eto’o sẽ có một cuộc kiểm tra y tế vào ngày hôm nay trước khi kí hợp đồng có thời hạn 3 năm với đội bóng. Cậu ấy cũng sẽ có mặt tại Nga vào thứ Năm để chuẩn bị cho trận đấu với FC Rostov”.

Giám đốc thể thao của Inter là ông Piero Ausilio cũng đã chính thức thừa nhận việc “báo đen” đến Nga thi đấu trên Sky Sport Italia ngay sau thông báo của phía Anzhi: “Mọi thứ đều đã được hoàn thành và thương vụ trên sẽ kết thúc vào thứ Tư sau cuộc kiểm tra y tế”.

Cái giá mà Anzhi đã phải bỏ ra để sở hữu chữ kí của cây săn bàn 30 tuổi này được cho là dao động từ 27 triệu đến 30 triệu euro. Eto’o sẽ trở thành cầu thủ nhận lương cao nhất thế giới với mức đãi ngộ lên tới 20 triệu euro mỗi năm, vượt qua cả Lionel Messi lẫn Cristiano Ronaldo.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
tin tức online
tinmoi
tra diem thi
diem chuan dh 2011
boi tinh yeu
tin the gioi
tinh yeu gioi tinh

----------

